# Roof just about fails!



## RJJ (Feb 20, 2010)

This is a project I was called in on earlier in the week!

http://www.delcotimes.com/articles/2010 ... 657573.txt

Here is one photo of what they think will be fixed!







This is not my ahj and I was called in to review this project before my oldest started to remove the snow load. This is what you call white knuckle roofing.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Roof just about fails!

Maybe the engineer will spec out some gorilla glue and jack it back into place :lol:


----------



## mjesse (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Roof just about fails!

You're not too far off Jeff, check this one out;

http://www.westernwoodstructures.com/pd ... eStudy.pdf

mj


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Roof just about fails!

Strap thingys from Tor-Eggs... :mrgreen:


----------

